# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  El pecado original y la historia de la humanidad

## Ziober

Érase una vez el Hombre cuando vivia en armonía con la naturaleza. Cazaba y recolectaba y se sentía VIVO, porque su relación trabajo-supervivencia se veía realizada instantaneamente, cazas-recolectas, comes, sobrevives, te abrigas. Te construyes un refugio u ocupas uno natural, no hay problema, el paraiso es tuyo y tienes todo lo que necesitas al alcance de tu mano. Lo mejor es que lo haces en colaboración con tu clan, todos participan según sus capacidades, dadas por las distintas edades, sois un verdadero grupo. ¿Miedo? sí, tienes miedo de los depredadores, pero eso te hace agudizar todos tus sentidos y tu fuerza, y te sientes más VIVO aún, la adrenalina te coloca en tu sitio, estás alerta y despierto, no es miedo en realidad, es instinto.


Puedes dormir tranquilo pues descubres que el fuego ahuyenta a esos depredadores de forma infalible. Estamos en el Paleolítico, te vas moviendo por un edén que a ti y a los tuyos os parece infinito. Os movaís en la dirección que os movaís no hay fin, el edén continúa y continúa. La tierra no tiene dueños. Si llegas a un punto donde no hay suficientes frutos que recoger o animales que cazar, sigues haciendo lo que tu naturaleza te permite, andar, correr, hasta encontrar un lugar mejor que siempre hallarás. 


Pero entonces, en un momento dado, comes el fruto prohibido, el del Árbol del Conocimiento del Bien y del Mal, esto es, aprender a cultivar, nace la Agricultura. Lo que antes no tenía dueño, la tierra, ahora la reclamas como tuya, crees que puedes ser un creador, crear tu propio eden, sin darte cuenta estás renunciando a lo que te regala la naturaleza, para crear una naturaleza que sea solo tuya. Más tarde aprendes a someter algunos animales, que serán tuyos, no ya un regalo. Les condenarás a no tener la opción natural que su existencia les permitía, huir, escapar de ti, da igual lo capaz que sea el animal que nace en tu tierra, no tendrá ninguna opción, ha nacido la Ganadería. Con todo esto nace también la avaricia, la posesión, el egoismo, la envidia, la pereza y con todo esto la guerra, la traición. Estamos en el Neolítico y acabamos de ser expulsados del paraiso. El Mal empieza a crecer como una bola de nieve rodando ladera abajo. Unos se ganan el pan con el sudor de su frente y otros quieren coger ese pan de donde más fácil resulta, robándolo.


Conocedor del mal, construyes murallas en escarpes de difícil acceso, excavas fosos, hincas cantos en los accesos a vuestro recinto, para evitar cargas a caballo de los grupos más seducidos por el mal. Los que son capaces de matar para hacerse con tus propiedades. Estos grupos humanos crecen más, al tener los recursos necesarios de forma más rápida que si trabajaran ellos la tierra o pastoreasen sus propios ganados. Tanto unos como otros adquieren conocimiento sobre la transformación de metales en armas, unos para defenderse y otros para conquistar y robar. Cuando éstos últimos superan en gran número a los defensores, finalmente los someten, les obligan a bajar de las montañas y asentarse en lugares de fácil acceso y control, ciudades en llanos. Los imperialistas prometen protección, a cambio de tributo. Nace la Mafia mediante extorsión y la esclavitud ¿de quién hablamos? si nos ceñimos a nuestra región, hablamos de pueblos celtíberos y romanos. Y colorín colarado, pues seguimos en ese momento.

----------


## Ziober

Esto no se trata de una divagación religiosa ni atea, simplemente una metáfora sobre la perdida de la inocencia. Los animales no necesitan discernir ni actuar entre el bien y el mal, ya que en ellos no existe el mal, como tampoco existía en el humano cazador recolector. Los niños poseen esa misma inocencia y aun siendo reprimidos en su camino hacia la socialización, alcanzamos la edad legal en la que se nos levantan algunas prohibiciones. Haciéndonos creer que somos seres libres. Nada más lejos de la realidad. No es libre ni el ganado humano, ni el pastor o pastores que dirigen estas granjas llamadas estados.

----------

